# Age - Do you look yours



## Jot (Oct 29, 2007)

Just thinking about the difference between how old we are and how old we look.
Do you look your age or do you look younger/older. Do you think this is a good thing or bad thing?


I think I possibly look younger than my age and whilst I might appreciate this more in later life if it keeps up, at the moment I’d quite like to look my actual age.

Any thoughts/feeling on this topic?


----------



## anjdes (Oct 29, 2007)

Most people assume I'm younger. I'm of course supposed to take it as a compliment, it seems looking old is not such a good thing :-( I disagree though. I would like to look my age at whatever age I am.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 29, 2007)

I look very childlike, and probably will for a long time to come (im 20). I personally love how people age there are many people that get more beautiful the older they get. I think when people dont its due partly because they might have let their selves go/have had a lot to deal with in life, but mostly they have lost their spark or childlike quality. If someone is young at heart they just beam youth - regardless of whether they qualify for a OAP bus pass.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

In some ways I do. In other ways, I don't think I look like most of my peers. I guess it's actually depending on the day and what I'm wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will say that I regularly get told I don't look old enough to have kids...particularly kids as old as mine are.


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2007)

i think i look my age, but most people think i look younger than my age (21). However, because im at university people will assume i'm between 20-22. It's good to look your age


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 29, 2007)

i would like to look my age.  i really look like a kid w/o any makeup on.  so many people tell me i look like i'm 17/18 but i'm 27!


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know....it really depends on what I am wearing and who I am with.  I was mistaken for being a lot older when I was a lot younger than I was because I was with my sister, and she looks really young so I think they assumed she was my daughter.  

However, I rarely get IDed anymore which means then I look over 25, when I am actually 21...but then sometimes I get looked at strangely and then IDed...haha..

My sister however, definitely doesn't look her age...she looks 12 or 13 and is actually 17, almost 18.  It's especially funny because her boyfriend, when dressed right, looks at least 30, when really he is also 18.  They get odd looks when going out.

In general though I think my family looks younger than their age.  My parents are in their 50s and don't look it other than the greys.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 29, 2007)

I look a lot younger. I have a really innocent doll-like look because I have big eyes so people always assume 15 or 16 when I'm actually 20.


----------



## leslie (Oct 29, 2007)

People assume I'm a teenager. Once some guy saw some notebooks in my car and was like, so you're still in high school. I'm like, uhh, no, I graduated college already and have like 3 kids. And he was like, oh, I thought you were like 16 or 17. And the weird thing is, is that I had on my makeup and everything because we were baptising my baby that day. But yeah, that wasn't the first time that happened. Up until a year ago they were still carding me when I had to go buy beer. I guess in a way it's cool to look younger.


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been told both. I really depends on what I'm wearing, what make up I'm wearing and the age of the people telling me how old I look. Like on my trip to Syracuse this year, the older (75+) ladies and gents thought I was 15/16, while most other people thought I was 25+. Oh well I didn't get carded at any of the bars we went to. People are just really bad at guessing I guess


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm 29, and I'm lucky if I look 20.  I was earning a second bachelor's degree a couple years ago, and if I would mention being married I would get the "How old ARE you?"  When I would tell them 27 most of them would flip out!  

Before I got pregnant, I routinely was ID'd everywhere.  I couldn't even get in the door of the liquor store down the street from my house without getting stopped in the doorway.  

It used to irritate the hell out of me between 21-25, but now I think it's awesome.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 29, 2007)

Up until recently people always told me that I looked older then I really am, but since my 21st birthday last month I have gotten carded for 3 R-rated movies.

I definitely think looking your age is a good thing. One thing I hate is young girls who try to look much older then they are. I know my little 11-year-old sister does it and I try to explain to her that she is more beautiful when she actually looks like she is 11, rather then when she is trying to look older.

I love what wolfsong said too, a lot of women do just get more beautiful as they age.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I look waaayy younger than many other ladies my age. People rarely think I'm as old as I am. But, there's also an air about me that doesn't say 31.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm 21, and I look 16. I'm annoyed with it now, but I guess I'll appreciate it if it's still the case when I'm 30. 

It's just really insulting getting carded for rated-R movies, and having parents of the preschoolers I teach asking 'what colleges I'm applying to' and Im like uhhhh try graduate schools.


----------



## Jot (Oct 29, 2007)

The id thing makes me laugh - i kept getting asked for id in the supermarket when i'd done a shop for food - it amused me to think which under 18 would by nice wine, champagne and a rack of lamb! and pay with two different accounts.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

Enjoy it y'all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At my kids' middle school, I've been mistaken for a student by the teachers...as they're apologizing effusively I'm just saying "NO NO!! Don't worry! It wasn't an insult!!!"

Moms my age in this area kind of dress rather dowdy. :/


----------



## Hilly (Oct 29, 2007)

Work wise- people assume I am older because I have a lot of responsiblities and run my own office. At first I got annoyed, but I appreciate that people think I am older. 
When people see me at first, they ignore me because they think I am too young to know what I am doing. It is such agism!

Personal life- I think I look my age. What do yall think? I am 24. 
I see wrinkles already and it makes me sad. 

When I wear white eyeliner and light shadow, I look a LOT younger lol.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 29, 2007)

im 18 im about 16 in the pic < 
im not entirely sure i think i look around 18 but i know people who have met me and have went :O you're only 18 god i thought u were loads older...
then one v funny occasion a huge group of us from high school went out to bars etc with all kinda costumes on
i had ID and wasn't allowed in  with a few others (some were 18 with ID and some were 17 with ID hoping the people wouldn't notice) though they let my friend who looks very very young and is extremely small (im 5'9 and was wearing heels and shes about 4'11 wearing flats) with her sisters ID which meant she would be 22
i thought it was both stupid and funny because why would a 22 yr old be hanging round with a bunch of school people who were supposedly '17' on a leaving school day/night out 
lol


----------



## lipshock (Oct 29, 2007)

I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE (actually I would even give a kidney) to look my age.  I am 21, about to turn 22 in December and I still have people tell me that I look like I am 16/17/18.  It makes me feel so horrible.  And being of a tiny stature (5'2" and 98lbs-100lbs) doesn't help the situation any.  But, there's nothing I can do about it.  I've come to grips with it.

I think of it like this: when I am 40 years old, and I still haven't "grown" into my age, maybe I'll look like I'm 20 years old or something.


----------



## meiming (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't look my age either. It's really troublesome to me because of my profession. Sadly I have to think of ways to "age" myself so more people will take me seriously. I'm 28 but get mistaken for late teens or early 20s all the time. Someone once even said I looked 16 but I think they were on crack ^_^


----------



## aziajs (Oct 29, 2007)

I personally can't look at myself and judge.  I will say that people RARELY guess my age.  Most people assume I'm in my early 20s.   A guy, who was 22, thought I was 19 or 20.  LOL.  I was like, sweetie I am 27.  He couldn't believe it.  I have had several people who think my 25 year old brother is older than I am.


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2007)

Im 26 and I do NOT look my age. People are always shocked when I tell them my age...I guess that's a good thing.

However, when I deal with anything regarding my daughter it really makes me upset that people dont take me seriously. They usually think Im her older sister.

But I guess it really is a good thing I dont look my age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it wasn't for the little wrinkles starting to form around my eyes...I'd believe I was 18 too


----------



## aziajs (Oct 29, 2007)

♥MiCHiE♥ - I wouldn't have guessed you are 31.  Nope.  

Lipshock - I could see why someone would guess 18, but then again you do kind of look like you're about 21.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

The makeup helps---slightly. Without it, I'm getting hit on by all the old men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 'cause you know they like 'em young.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 29, 2007)

well i started going clubbing when i was 16 coz all my friends did [u have to be 18 here obviously lol] and i never got i.d'd once. and as soon as i turned 17 i started getting i.d'd in most places which pissed me off. but im 18 december 31st so i cant wait. Most people say i look about 21 when i dress up which i thinks good coz i kno i can get served at the bar but when im at college i look my age sometimes older depending on what im wearing etc. when i wear no makeup etc.. i look about 12 lol


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm usually mistaken for being older than I am. When I was 14 my singing teacher thought I was at least 17, which I thought was cool at the time. It means my fake ID's usually pass as real, but I'm hoping I don't always look older.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well i started going clubbing when i was 16 coz all my friends did [u have to be 18 here obviously lol] and i never got i.d'd once. and as soon as i turned 17 i started getting i.d'd in most places which pissed me off. but im 18 december 31st so i cant wait. Most people say i look about 21 when i dress up which i thinks good coz i kno i can get served at the bar but when im at college i look my age sometimes older depending on what im wearing etc. when i wear no makeup etc.. i look about 12 lol_

 
heh so true! i started going to bars/clubs in actual town newcastle when i was 15 and IF on the rare occasion i did get asked for ID i would just simply say no and tell them my 'birthdate' they then would just say no probs just bring it with u next time and once inside i could buy a million drinks and never get asked for ID heh
now that i am 18 id say 7 out of 10 times i get asked for ID which i hate as its such a faff and a bit embarrasing if they proper inspect your licence to see if its real.

i personally dont think i look very young (well not a questionable 18 at least) and have long dark brown hair and dont dress like a complete tart when i go out usually stick with a trendyish dress then i see about 16 year olds wearing bright pink boob tubes and denim glitter skirts with plastered on make up with ott glitter eyes and tacky heels and they get practically escorted inside lol does NOT make sense


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 29, 2007)

I've always looked older. I'm 18 now and most people assume I'm at least 25. But I've always looked a bit older than I really am. I think it's to do with how you project yourself and so on.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 29, 2007)

IM 17. some people that dont know me say i look 15& some even say i look 18, 19. usually i get the 15-16 alot. :[


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm almost 35 and people usually think I'm around 27, so I'm not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really do anything special. I'm blessed with a good set of genes (my mom and aunt also look about 10 years younger), I have a healthy lifestyle, drink lots of water and I'm taking really good care of my skin.


----------



## Jot (Oct 29, 2007)

It interesting that most people get mistaken for being younger


----------



## Johnny Wal (Oct 29, 2007)

im always being mistaken for older than i am
people ask me what college i go to, and i go "uhhhh highschool?"
i dont get carded that often, but i guess not many younger kids buy lottery tickets, haha. i think they're fun! and since a lot of places dont card me, my friends have me buy their cigarettes. i think it makes me seem older when i buy more than one pack, like, not many kids under 18 seem to be smoking 3 packs of cigarettes often enough to buy them all at once. haha. also people at mac have suggested i apply, and i tell them i will when im 18, and they are like "....you mean you're not?"

haha. i guess its alright. online im told i look around 20-23 ish


----------



## captodometer (Oct 29, 2007)

I personally think I look my age and always have.  But apparently no one else thinks this.

When I was in my third year of veterinary school, I almost got rounded up by the truancy officer one day when I went to lunch.  I was 22 at the time and the police officer thought I was an adolescent skipping school.  I also went to see an animated movie(Toy Story?) with my mother around this time.  They were going to charge me the under 13 admission price.

When I was 27-30, I was an officer in the Air Force.  Ran into lots of people who didn't even believe I was old enough to serve.  Constantly got hit on by 18-20 year old enlisted men when I was out of uniform: they didn't realize that I was an officer and much older.  

It's not any different now that I live in New Zealand; the drinking age here is 18 and I routinely get carded.  And I still get hit on by teenage/early 20's men.  I'm in graduate school and the undergraduates seem to think that I'm their age.

It's just really weird.  I'm 33.

I think in my case, race plays a large part.  The people who assume that I'm younger than I actually am are usually Caucasian/Anglo.  My skin is dark, so I don't show signs of sun damage easily.  I don't have any wrinkles or age spots, and I think a lot of paler people my age do.  So I think people look at me and go "no wrinkles, so she's young and prematurely grey."  Just a theory...........


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 29, 2007)

I've looked 20 since I was about 12 or 13.  My parents & brothers make fun of me because in the school pics we have hanging around the house you can see how they've matured, where I can barely tell what grade I was in when the pics were taken.  

Though I suppose since I'm 20 now, my age has finally caught up with my looks, lol.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 29, 2007)

im 25 and people think always say 'omg i though your were 20!' my reply is GOOD!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully when im 30 ill look 25,i dont have one wrinkle yet...and i hope it stays that way!(yes i know it wont!)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2007)

i look younger than most my age
but im cool with it.
i dont look really young, but i definitely dont look old for my age.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I look like I am in my mid-20s.  When I was in my early 20s, someone asked me if my parents knew that I was skipping high school.  Oh Well.  I am in my early-30s...very early....oh I mean I am 24!!


----------



## .k. (Oct 30, 2007)

Im 20, but i often get mistaken for really young like 16-17. especially if im wearing no make up. the car salesguy thought i was still in high school. he kept asking me how old i was because he didnt believe i was in college.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I look my age. A lot of people say I look older than 18, but thats probably because of my body. I think I look about 18. 

I work with all older ladies, so I'm sure I look 18 to them. Guys don't seem to care what age I look lol, they just stare either way. I would kind of rather look maybe 20-22 right now, because I'm tired of everyone treating me like I/my opinion don't mean anything because I'm so young. Thats not a nice feeling. I'm sure if I looked a little bit older people wouldn't act that way, but I am very mature for my age (I think)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't really know if I look my age or not.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 30, 2007)

You look a good deal younger than your age IMO


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 30, 2007)

Ahhh, I am feeling younger by the minute now. LOL Thank you BIG HUG


----------



## chinakat9 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm actually 40 but I look like I am in my twenties.  Good genes! I think it's great that I look young, but some people treat me differently if they don't know how old I am.  I teach in a community college and I always get mistaken for a student.  I wonder if I did look my age if I would get more respect.  It seems that people are more condescending when they think you are younger.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 30, 2007)

Im only 17[ 18 on the 19th lol ] and everyone thinks im 21 or 22. I dont like it at all older guys are always hitting on me and I think its gross.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 30, 2007)

I think my look matches my age. 28....almost 30. Closer to 30 than 20, shit closer to 30 than 25. Halfway to 56.


----------



## kyashi (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm 17, do I look it ?? LOL .. i don't think so, people always think my mum and I are sisters and I'm pretty tall for my age and of my ethnicity and all .. so people think I'm around 19-20 .. that is until I speak then they think I am 14 or so .. but I don't think I look so far off my age so I don't mind xD


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 30, 2007)

I look younger than my age. People just assume I'm in my early 20's and when I tell them otherwise they are always surprised. I think they way I carry myself and dress is an influence in their opinion. I have good genes and a lifetime of good skin care to thank for this boon


----------



## PMBG83 (Oct 30, 2007)

younger....always. i get chased down in the casino or tackled at the door for ID and to make sure they arent letting a kid in. strange looks when i buy alcohol, and well im not even 5ft tall so maybe thats why to. but my whole family is like that parents 60s look 40 something brohter 40 ppl think hes just out of college aunts uncles cousins etc. if i put on makeup that helps a lil bit. but if i have huge big floppy curls etc then its all "hey what are you doing in the club". more than likely ill take after looking like my dads mom since everyone in the family think im her incarnate. so thank goodness for the melanin and black not cracking lmao.


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 30, 2007)

Absolutely not.  I am 16 and people have told me I look like I'm in my early 20s.  ):  It's probably because of the makeup though.  I tend to be recognized for my actual age when I do minimalist makeup.


----------



## aeni (Oct 30, 2007)

I've always looked older ever since I was a kid based both on how I look and how "mature" I act.  And I'm  turning 23 at the end of November - so I'll probably be "27".


----------



## glamdoll (Oct 30, 2007)

Im 19 and people tell me I look 15! WTF! lol no I dont. Its funny cus sometimes I forget and think that Im still 16. Maybe because that was my favorite age to be! but oh well.

My mom has 5 kids her oldest being 20, they think she is my sister!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I look my age, personally...but I always get ID'ed when I go into a club or pub. Though when I was about 14, people always thought I was 16-17.

I also have people frequently telling me I look much younger than my age, but I think some of my friends might be an influence on peoples perception, as they genuinely look young for their ages. 

My poor fiance looks loads younger than he is, he's 26 and he still gets ID'ed and one time he got ID'ed for an 18 movie. People always think he's a student, its hilarious to see the look on their faces when he's like "No, I'm not actually a student, I own my own company." cos I guess being called a student when you're a business man is pretty insulting. I find it funny though.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Oct 30, 2007)

Everyone thinks I look older. I like it now...just hopefully with time it will reverse hehe!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm almost 18 and some people would say I look 19 with makeup on. and some times i look younger lol but I do look my age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom's 53 and everyone thinks she's in her early 40s


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I'm almost 18 and some people would say I look 19 with makeup on. and some times i look younger lol but I do look my age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom's 53 and everyone thinks she's in her early 40s_

 
That's great for her!
I wish it will be like that for me! hahaha

I think, when you get older, its all in the way you present and take care of yourself that tells about your age. You have 2 woman's in their 50's who's life is really not alike. One is overweight, never eats well, drinks and smokes a lot, don't exersize, and the other one is in good shape and health, eat well and do sports. 

Its now or never, you can decide to live a healthy life and look young and good all your life. I'm 27 and I can see what bad choices makes. I look at my mother and her sisters, they look sad, older than they really are... 

Right now, I probably look 27 or younger. It depends on what I wear. But I surely know what ''path'' to chose...

(Sorry if it's not clear... haha)


----------



## aeni (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_That's great for her!
I wish it will be like that for me! hahaha

I think, when you get older, its all in the way you present and take care of yourself that tells about your age. You have 2 woman's in their 50's who's life is really not alike. One is overweight, never eats well, drinks and smokes a lot, don't exersize, and the other one is in good shape and health, eat well and do sports. 

Its now or never, you can decide to live a healthy life and look young and good all your life. I'm 27 and I can see what bad choices makes. I look at my mother and her sisters, they look sad, older than they really are... 

Right now, I probably look 27 or younger. It depends on what I wear. But I surely know what ''path'' to chose...

(Sorry if it's not clear... haha)_

 
I would also argue a *small* factor in age guess is also how you dress, hair, etc.  Small.


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I would also argue a *small* factor in age guess is also how you dress, hair, etc.  Small._

 
Its true


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's weird... cause people always thought I looked older when I was in my teens (like 22-23)... but now at 25 (quickly going on 26) people think I'm in my late teens or no older than MAYBE 20-21. And when I get carded at clubs or bars they give me grief for my DL pic that was taken when i was 16, because in my DL pic I look older than I do now... But in all honesty... I like looking younger... I like to think I'm just aging gracefully! :yummy:


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm happy that I do look my age, thanks to make-up, spectacles and tasteful clothing. Without make-up and wearing just sweats, most people think I'm twelve (I'm 25). But I think this is because I'm very short, not because I look particularly young (I have many wrinkles and terrible skin due to a good five years of chain-smoking).


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 1, 2007)

i'm 17 and most people either think i look my age, or like 19-20. i think i look my age, personally. i think it's just the makeup that gets some people thinking older.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 1, 2007)

(Your hair in your avatar photo is so beautiful, i wish i could suit a fringe!) 

I think a lot of the time people have difficulty aging people as in the entertainment industry someone playing a 16 year old on camera is usually nearing 30, and most of the older actors/actresses have had work done (or at least have great skin care regimes and facial peels).


----------



## eulchen (Nov 1, 2007)

im 22 but many people have told me theyd age me 26, which i think is somehow weird, as it feels like 26 is meant to be nice, so i think most people age me even older and try to be nice by saying 26... if anybody understands what im trying to say? 

i cant really say i look my age, as i dont know how a 22-year old is supposed to look. maybe they think im older because i look so serious? i dont know.


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2007)

.......


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 1, 2007)

*giggles* when im clean shaven ive been told i look 24-25. when i dont feel like shaving for a few days ive been told 30-35. which is crazy b/c im barely 21 and i was told those when i was 18-19. when i was in high school and i'd dress nice people thought i was a teacher and got to their seats. lol i guess its good since im going to be teaching!


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 1, 2007)

im 39, but people think i'm in my early 30's, but i actually feel like im 18!!


----------



## katina (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm 33 and look alot younger. I get carded when buying lottery tickets and buying age restricted cds and movies.


----------



## Briar (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh, I haven't been carded in years!  When I was in my early teens people thought I was much older (like 20).  It was pretty disturbing to have older men coming on to me when I was 13 and knew absolutely nothing about men, yikes!  When I was in college I pretty much looked my age and stayed looking 22 or so for many years.  Now I'm starting to really look my age (37).  I can see it in my skin (too many years growing up in the sunshine state when sunscreen was unheard of) and teeth (too much coffee).


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2007)

the other day, i was asking my boss about something that involved age and being carded for drinkis/smokes and he says "no offense, but you look about twelve, so you should definately be carded anywhere you go," haha...i'm nineteen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 idk, maybe it's because i don't wear any makeup besides foundation and mascara to work so my big round eyes aren't really camouflaged like they are when i use eyeshadow.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Lipshock - I could see why someone would guess 18, but then again you do kind of look like you're about 21._

 

Apparently I have a babyface.


----------



## Julzie (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm 17 but because of my height (about 5ft 2), many people think I'm about 14! When I wear make-up, I look my age (sometimes older), thank goodness


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 3, 2007)

i'm 15 and because of my height people used to think i was about a year or two older, but i haven't grown since 2 summers ago, so now i guess i'm tall enough for my age. :S


----------



## little teaser (Nov 3, 2007)

i still get carded every time i go in the store and club, i had a guy card me the other day at the store and he kept looking at me then my id.lol


----------



## Alaana (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know if I look mine (I'm 18). Some people think I'm 15 or 14 and the others say it depends on my clothing... It doesn't matter but sometimes it's embarassing when I go clubbing or if I want to buy a drink (in Switzerland it's 18 for alcohol). But I'm proud of my baby face


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 7, 2008)

Most people think I'm a lot older than I really am. I usually get between 23-27, when in reality I'm nineteen.

It's kind of weird. I don't really want to look like I'm older, I'd rather just look what I am.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm 16 but I'm sure I could pass for a 20 year old if I tried. I act like I'm 10 so I guess it kinda evens it out.

But about people looking younger, once your skin starts saggng and your hair turns grey, it won't matter how little you are, you'll still look OLD


----------



## triccc (Feb 8, 2008)

I look a lot younger than my age.
Which is a good thing, because when I hit my sexual peak at 40.. I can still hit on younger guys!

haha


----------



## veilchen (Feb 8, 2008)

I've always looked younger than I was and until last year or so I used to hate it, because people used to think I was a teenager when I already had a unversity degree in my pocket. The worst incident once was when someone believed I was 16 and asked me whether I was looking forward to the summer holidays. I had  a great time explaining that I was actually 23, had completed my Master's degree a year earlier and was in the midst of getting my Doctor's degree. Hehe, what fun ...
Now I'm 25 and looking maybe like 23 ... I can live with that and I'm beginning to see the good sides since when I hit 40, I'll look way younger (and will hopefully need less Botox, or whatever *lol*). But before, I sincerely hated looking younger (well, when you're 16 and look like 13 that's not so pleasant).


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 8, 2008)

I get mistaken for being older quite a lot. At school they kept trying to charge me the teacher price for food. I don't get ID'd these days either even though almost everywhere ids anyone who looked under 21 (i'm 19). I don't like it!! Someone once even told me i looked about 28!!


----------



## Divinity (Feb 8, 2008)

I tend to surprise people when I tell them how old I am.  They think I'm a good 10 years younger.  Thank the good Lord for my parents' good genes!


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to look a lot younger than my age, but these days I look older....I spent a few years living outdoors 24/7, I live in the tropics, I have had chemo, and I have hereditary giant bags under my eyes....I live a really clean life and never party, and I keep myself thin . I don't know too many women over 45 in Hawaii who are a size 2. That makes me look much younger from a distance, and I carry myself younger. I've had a rough life and it does show a bit on my face.  Two years ago I looked about 32, now I look about 48, in my guestamation.


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm 15. In normal clothes people think I'm 10-13...in uniform people think i'm 12.
Whenever I pickup the phone people think I'm 4 LOL (I have a high little baby voice) lol. What's funny is my younger brothers have the exact same voice as me so no one can tell who is who - maybe till they hit puberty lawl.


----------



## Korms (Aug 6, 2008)

I find the older someone is, the younger they think I am.  I was chatting to some elderly ladies (over 80) at work and they asked me how old I am and were shocked when I told them I am 25; they thought I was 17.

I am a 'mature' student at University and some of my fellow course mates had assumed I was the same age as them (19).

I do have a chubby face which probably attributes to my youthful looks, if I were thinner I'd probably look more my age.  I have a few fine laughter lines around my eyes but they are barely detectable.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 6, 2008)

I get a mixed reaction, but mostly guess a couple of years younger than I am.  I am 25 so really like it when ppl say I look younger.  But everyone sees different attributes, some say I have a baby face and others will guess me a couple of years older cos I apparently have a more mature outlook / personality (due to older siblings).


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2008)

I am 18 now and most people think I am around 22/23. I'm 5ft 9 aswell which seems to make people think I'm older for some reason too. Most of my friends are older than I am, my ex boyfriend was 20 and I suppose that just rubbed off on me. Maybe I share the mannerisms etc of that sort of age group and socialise in the way that age group would. I would say I look a lot older than I am. I never tended to dress like a teenager I always had to have something a little classier or unusual. With makeup on aswell obviously that makes a huge difference. I like to look well groomed!

Since I was 12 I passed for 18 at the movies. Then when I was about 15/16 I was easily served in bars. I've actually never been ID'd.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_The id thing makes me laugh - i kept getting asked for id in the supermarket when i'd done a shop for food - it amused me to think which under 18 would by nice wine, champagne and a rack of lamb! and pay with two different accounts._

 

This same thing has occurred to me. I get carded at the supermarket for buying good wine and "responsible" groceries. If I really was under 18, I probably would rather not have "good for you food" and some sort of Merlot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I remember being a teen, and wine and lamb were really not what I was buying. I remember grocery runs at that age consisted of soda,  M&Ms & ice cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also think people must think I'm under 18, because I get carded at R movies and when I buy my Dad or friends cigarettes. (this doesn't happen much because I don't smoke myself) 

But one time I had a good chuckle. I got asked to exit a swimming pool because I wasn't with a parent or guardian and when I got out of the pool I noticed that you had to be 14/15 or over to swim alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was 22 at the time and we both had good laugh when I told the lifeguard my age and had to show ID. I was like...dang...I must look super young....

Of course...if I still look that much younger when I'm in my 30s+ I probably will be considered lucky.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 6, 2008)

I just turned 29, but am still carded constantly, and people think my two years younger sister is older then I am.  Yay for taking care of your skin!  I feel younger then I am too, and I think that contributes a lot to how others view me!


----------



## pat (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm 20 and a lot of people think I'm much older than I really am.  

When I'm with my little brother and sister, a lot of people think I'm their mom and it irritates the hell out of me.  I get those stupid people at the cell phone stand tell me, "Excuse me miss, want to buy a phone for your daughter?"  or I had the "Have a Happy Mothers day" (I was alone).  I got so mad this one time, I started to cry. hahaha

I get excited when people ask me for my i.d.  I went to buy a cigarette cutter for my Dad and the s.a. asked me for my i.d, I was like "SURE!". haha...

I wish their was some miracle way so I could make myself look younger. haha


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 7, 2008)

I look way younger than I am, like 6 years younger..
I suppose it's a good thing..

I have an older sister who is smaller than me. We're of same height though.
She does look younger too and people think that she looks like my younger sister. She's so happy because she thinks I look older than her. But no, it's my behaviour, wisdom and responsibilities that I carry that make me look older and wiser than her..


----------



## mona lisa (Aug 7, 2008)

I look between six and thirteen years younger depending on who is asked. (Average guess is about eight to ten years younger.)


----------



## User93 (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm 19, i look 17 without make-up and 21 with it. I think i look older, cause i never got carded in my life for now. But seriously, i have some fotos without any make-up in a tank top and some fotos with major make up in a dress, and thats like.. cant be the same person. LOL.

Nooo, Shimmer doesnt look her age and definitely dosnt look like she has children at that age, like she said! OMG NO!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm 20. People think I'm 12 if I wear capris with no makeup on. Seriously, when I was 17, the waitress asked the people going with me to a buffet if I needed the children ticket. Last year, I was in Mexico and there the drinking age is 16 and I always got IDed even though I was with a huge group of friends. Also last year, I flew back from Austria to Belgium with a friend, I had no makeup on. I waited for my friend to buy train tickets for both of us. My friend and the person selling tickets were speaking Dutch for a while. Later, she told me that that person insisted her to buy the children ticket for me because it was half the price. 
I don't mind looking young. If I dress the way I usually do and wear makeup, people guess the right age, so to me, it's no big deal


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

With Make-up on.. I don't get carded.. or at least, I think I look 19. But I've been told I look young.
But without make-up.. I look like a little kid. Hahahaha.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd say it depends on the day but probably older, my personality is young.  But my visage probably isn't.  I guess if I ever get brave enough to post a FOTD (but I don't consider myself that great at makeup lol)  I will take your input into consideration heh


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm 21 but I look between 15 to 18 depending on what I'm wearing, my makeup and how my hair is done. Everyone in my family looks younger than their age so I'm hoping I have good genes like them. I eat well, work out and wear sunscreen so I'm hoping that'll be enough.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i'm 19, i look 17 without make-up and 21 with it. I think i look older, cause i never got carded in my life for now. But seriously, i have some fotos without any make-up in a tank top and some fotos with major make up in a dress, and thats like.. cant be the same person. LOL.

Nooo, Shimmer doesnt look her age and definitely dosnt look like she has children at that age, like she said! OMG NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually had that discussion with some customers today.
"Oh you have kids? I bet it was hard to put them in daycare when they're so young..."
"o.0 Um. My kids are...well old enough to not be in daycare. But thank you!"
"WHAT? Really? You...How many? Four...Dear God. *choke*"


----------



## rbella (Aug 8, 2008)

I would say I look my age, 35.  I represent.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 8, 2008)

I find it hilarious that when I am out with my son and daughter (almost 13 and 11 respectively), I get mistaken for their older sister. 

If you look at my photo in my profile, how old do you think I am/look? It's become a game to me to see what folks think since I have yet to meet someone who guesses my real age or close to it...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 8, 2008)

I get mixed responses. Some people tell me I look older and some tell me I look younger, while some say I look about my age. So I'd say about my age which is good, I just hope I don't look 40 when I'm 40!


----------



## User93 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL Shimmer, see? You rock, i would never ever EVER guess YOU can possibly have 4 children not daycare age. How old are yours btw?

Pfffff Rbella lies, she doesnt look 35 at all, i would say 26-28 maximum.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Uhm.
So my kung fu bros told me I still look 15. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Aug 10, 2008)

I think I look my age but everyone else says I look younger. It's always fun to see people's faces when they card me at the movies and see that I was born in 1985. It gets kind of annoying always being asked out/hit on by kids half my age though.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_It gets kind of annoying always being asked out/hit on by kids half my age though._

 
Oh boy do I ever know THAT feeling!  I work in retail as a manager at a store aimed towards teens, so I'm frequently getting hit on by 15 and 16 year old guys who think I'm closer to their age.  The best was the guy who said that I was the cutest thing he'd seen all day and wanted to take me out for dinner when I got off work.  I asked him how old he thought I was, and he told me 17 or 18.  The look on his face when I told him I'm 25 was absolutely priceless!  It got even more entertaining when he realized that I was the manager!

It no longer matters what I'm wearing....people always assume I'm no older than 20.  It's obnoxious now to always get carded for cigarettes, liquor, movies, even condoms at the pharmacy!  But my mother is 45 and looks 30 at the oldest, so I guess when I get older I'll be a bit more appreciative of this!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_Oh boy do I ever know THAT feeling!  I work in retail as a manager at a store aimed towards teens, so I'm frequently getting hit on by 15 and 16 year old guys who think I'm closer to their age.  The best was the guy who said that I was the cutest thing he'd seen all day and wanted to take me out for dinner when I got off work.  I asked him how old he thought I was, and he told me 17 or 18.  The look on his face when I told him I'm 25 was absolutely priceless!  It got even more entertaining when he realized that I was the manager!

It no longer matters what I'm wearing....people always assume I'm no older than 20.  It's obnoxious now to always get carded for cigarettes, liquor, movies, even condoms at the pharmacy!  But my mother is 45 and looks 30 at the oldest, so I guess when I get older I'll be a bit more appreciative of this!_

 

Yeah my mother's the same way, she's 54 and could easily pass for like 42. But when she was my age she looked it, I on the other hand have been mistaken for being as young as 12 when I'm really 23. Maybe by the time I'm her age I'll look like I'm in my 30s lol.


----------

